# Canning banana puree



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I saw on a website where a girl cans banana puree. I have searched the web and cant find any safety guidelines on this. Anyone here have an opinion on this? Thanks.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

No opinion - I'm just subscribing to the thread. If this _is_ doable, I'll be all over it. Bananas are actually something I can grow here!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it sounds like a brilliant idea. You might have to put some lemon juice in with it to keep it from browning. I'm going to try it though.
I don't thing the squeamish would feel comfortable doing it, but I think it is just brilliant.Thanks for the idea.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Bananas are a low acid food. Per the FDA, the acidity of a yellow banana is 5.00 - 5.29, which means they would have to be pressure canned.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Back when Aldis was closed on Sundays & the following Monday because of a holiday (mis those days) I bought Bananas for like 25Â¢ a bag they were turning. Bought over 100 bls. worth. Everyone in line said "you must enjoy banana bread". I thought no just a great deal.

These were the directions I was given from a yahoo group - 
Sliced, covered with lemon juice 2 - 3 inches in a big pot, heat, then laddle into prepared jars & water bathed can. 
Can u tell I was new to canning ? This was 8 years ago.
As PixeLou wrote I'd pressure can now.

BTW each jar tasted like babyfood bananas a very intense flavor. 
Made good bread. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is an interesting blog discussion on canning bananas/puree. http://endofordinary.blogspot.com/2009/05/canned-banana.html

If you can't do just plain puree, you might want to look over these jam recpies.

The Sure-Jell banana nut bread butter. I have not tried it but it gets rave reviews. Sounds like it might be good over ice cream, pound cake, angelfood cake.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/surejell-banana-nut-bread-51023.aspx


Here's a discussion at GardenWeb about what to do with a lot of bananas. I might note that the poster named LindaLou is a canning goddess, so you won't go wrong following her advice.

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg092300599485.html 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is another recipe for banana jam, posted by LindaLou on GardenWeb in this discussion http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg0718273429658.html


Banana Jam 

Prep Time: 45 min 
Total Time: 2 hr min 
Makes: about 8 (1-cup) jars. 

4 cups prepared fruit (about 11 fully ripe medium bananas) 
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice 
1 tsp. EVER-FRESH Fruit Protector (optional) 
1 box SURE.JELL Fruit Pectin 
1/2 tsp. butter or margarine (optional) 
6 cups sugar, measured into separate bowl 


BRING boiling-water canner, half-full with water, to simmer. Wash jars and screw bands in hot, soapy water; rinse with warm water. Pour boiling water over flat lids in saucepan off the heat. Let stand in hot water until ready to use. Drain well before filling. 
MASH bananas thoroughly. Measure exactly 4 cups prepared fruit into 6- or 8-quart saucepot. Stir lemon juice and fruit protector into prepared fruit in saucepot. 
STIR pectin into fruit in saucepot. Add butter to reduce foaming, if desired. Bring mixture to full rolling boil (a boil that doesn't stop bubbling when stirred) on high heat, stirring constantly. 
STIR in all sugar quickly. Return to full rolling boil and boil exactly 1 minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Skim off any foam with metal spoon. 
LADLE quickly into prepared jars, filling to within 1/8 inch of tops. Wipe jar rims and threads. Cover with two-piece lids. Screw bands tightly. Place jars on elevated rack in canner. Lower rack into canner. Water must cover jars by 1 to 2 inches; add boiling water if needed. Cover; bring water to gentle boil. Process 5 minutes. Remove jars and place upright on a towel to cool completely. After jars cool, check seals by pressing middle of lid with finger. (If lid springs back, lid is not sealed and refrigeration is necessary.) 

I skip the sterilizing of the jars and use clean jars, and process 10 min. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope this helps. Seems like you need a lot of lemon juice to acidify the bananas, but the idea of just canning the puree sounds like a good one, especially for making breads or muffins. Good luck. Let us know if you find a good method.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Wow, great and thanks for all the responses. I saw a blog where a girl had talked about this and I loved the idea but unsure if I really could. I see bananas in my future.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Genius idea to put up fruit. Thanks. The blog way with the pressure canning recs is my choice. I am not a water bath canner type of guy.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I made banana butter a couple of years ago. I liked it, but my family thought it tasted too much like baby food. It would probably be good for making bread, though.


----------

